# New service



## Dean (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello, i am happy to present you my new service.For advertising purposes, my service is completely free until 31/08/2020.All you have to do is state your wish to participate in the free period and get your access details.You can do so at this email address:  dpivanov93@gmail.com 
The service includes the following:

Mainly top football leagues
Limited number NBA, NHL, NFL and MLB games
ML, Handicaps and Totals, no corners; cards and others shit
Highly liquid Asian markets are used
Without e-mail, Skype, Watsup and other
You receive tips directly on the site of a reputable verifier, in real time
Zero probability for manipulation of results and statistics. 

If i missed something or have other questions, do not hesitate to contact me.

Cheers!


----------



## Dean (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello, my results for the past month are as follows:
Only soccer, only top soccer leagues
Total bets: 44
Units won:
4.64 - Av. odds
6.69 - Bigg. odds
4.82 - Pinnacle
4.60 - Bet365
Yield:
10.50% - Av. odds
15.20% - Bigg. odds
11.00% - Pinnacle odds
10.40% - Bet365 odds

 here you can check the results of my service for September.
https://www.oddsportal.com/profile/synbet93
Cheers!


----------



## Dean (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello forum users. Again a very strong Saturday and Sunday at my service. 12 units won !!! Major football leagues and NFL only! From today until the end of the month, i am announcing a promotional campaign especially for members of betting-forum.com. For the period 22-31.10.2020 I announce a price of 10 euros only for members of the forum!

Cheers!


----------



## Dean (Nov 1, 2020)

Hello, my results for the past month are as follows:
Only soccer and NFL , only top soccer leagues

Total bets: 111
Units won:
12.38 - Av. odds
17.51 - Bigg. odds
11.65 - Pinnacle
9.90 - Bet365
Yield:
11.20% - Av. odds
15.80% - Bigg. odds
10.06% - Pinnacle odds
9.60% - Bet365 odds

 here you can check the results of my service for October :
https://www.oddsportal.com/profile/synbet101


Cheers!


----------

